# Original owner 1954 Schwinn Wasp 24"



## Wayne Adam (Aug 23, 2011)

I recently picked up this original owner 1954 Schwinn Wasp 24". The lady is now in her mid 60's. She told me the story of how excited she was
when her dad bought this for her at a bike shop in Clifton, NJ, her first two wheeler. I know it is just another common bike, but I couldn't pass up such a 
clean, unrestored original. Nothing has been changed, even the original tires are excellent.  








 This lady took very good care of her bike, even the chrome is like new. I got it for $75.00..........Wayne


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 23, 2011)

*Wasp*

Minty little wasp. Nice!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 23, 2011)

Even though it's a 24" model, she gave you a really good deal on an original condition Schwinn. I wouldn't have hesitated buying it at that price either! I'm sure she probably hated to part with her childhood bicycle, but was happy to know it went to someone who would appreciate and take care of it as she always did.

I have a couple 24" Shelby Flying Clouds, and with me being only 5'-8", I can comfortably ride them without having to raise the seat post to the max length.

Dave


----------



## jeep girl (Nov 22, 2015)

Love that bike! I have the 26" version and am currently looking for a black version of that style bike, so if anybody has one to sell, please let me know! 
Not sure if they made black Wasps, just looking for a women's black, fat tire, with that style chain guard (will consider others). Thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2015)

wayne, that is a true time capsule and a fantastic buy! been looking for a 24'' ballooner for my wife for a while now. im going to look at a 24'' schwinn boys later, but im sure it wont be this nice.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 22, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> wayne, that is a true time capsule and a fantastic buy! been looking for a 24'' ballooner for my wife for a while now. im going to look at a 24'' schwinn boys later, but im sure it wont be this nice.




I have a 24" Columbia ladies (1954) I'd let go as I just recently got a 24" Road Master ladies.  My wife is a shorty too, doesn't need 2 bikes.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> View attachment 252473
> 
> I have a 24" Columbia ladies (1954) I'd let go as I just recently got a 24" Road Master ladies.  My wife is a shorty too, doesn't need 2 bikes.
> 
> Mike




thats really nice.if i dont pick up the one im going to look at today,ill be getting back with you.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 25, 2015)

I had a 54 just like this that I regreased a little over 15 years ago. The girl I sold it to is still riding it. Wasn't quite as clean but was complete. This one looks super clean.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 25, 2015)

What a sweet little bike. She took really good care of it. 

Darcie


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 27, 2015)

Great candidate for "Best Original" at the 
Ann Arbor Show next April 26,2016


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 28, 2015)

*Best Original*

Actually...The Best Original would have to be my NOS Ladies Road Master Luxury Liner.
Yes, really NOS,New from the '50s, never ridden, never restored.
Found in a home in PA, stored away since new. Even the original tires...........Wayne


----------

